# Ex-eastenders Star Carol Harrison: 'i Used To Smoke With Dot Cotton, Now I Have E-cigs'



## Alex (24/7/14)

http://www.mirror.co.uk/lifestyle/health/ex-eastenders-star-carol-harrison-i-3902433

Actress Carol Harrison, 60, is best known for her roles in sitcom Brush Strokes and EastEnders playing Tiffany’s mum Louise.

Here the mum-of-one who lives with husband Ian, 50, in Brighton, talks about her smoking addiction and how, despite the controversy about them, she’s hoping e-cigarettes will help her quit. When I was growing up in the 60s it seemed like everybody who was exciting and chic was a smoker. I can remember looking at photos of Brigitte Bardot with a cigarette dangling lazily from her lips. She looked so sophisticated and cool. The cigarette seemed essential for every femme fatale...

More of the full article here ...

Reactions: Like 1


----------

